# Posting as a CSS



## Fruss (22 Nov 2004)

I'm joining as a LCIS Tech RegF (waiting for the call), I would like to know where the LCIS Tech are posted, is there a unit at every base? on every regiment? and where will I be most likely posted after MOC training?

Thanks

Frank


----------



## OLD F of S (22 Nov 2004)

The postings could be to almost anywhere comm gear is used throughout the forces
I would suspect that being land element would likely preclude air bases,



                       Regards Old F of S


----------



## LCISTech227 (22 Nov 2004)

Though it would be less likely, it's not improbable, There are positions available in Trenton, also at CFS St. Johns.  There are positions available for LCIS Techs everywhere.  PM me your email address and I'll email you a copy of the position listing for LCIS Techs.  Cheers.


----------



## Radop (19 Feb 2005)

LCISTech227 said:
			
		

> Though it would be less likely, it's not improbable, There are positions available in Trenton, also at CFS St. Johns.   There are positions available for LCIS Techs everywhere.   PM me your email address and I'll email you a copy of the position listing for LCIS Techs.   Cheers.



Can you say Petawawa, Edmonton, Valcartier or Kingston!!!  Your first posting is most likely to be to one of these four locations.  After that, you could go anywere.


----------

